# Netzwerkkamera!



## Boomer64 (19. Apr. 2012)

hallo,
welche netzwerkkamera benutzt ihr an eurem teich um ihn zu überwachen?

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## docmatze (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*

Hi, ich würde die Kamera passend wählen.
Soll sie eine bessere Qualität haben?Anosnten reichen ja die Dinger hin für 60€ mit Outdoortauglichkeit.
Bessere Auflösung gleich mehr Anschaffungskosten, und da geht es dann schonmal erst bei über 200€ los.

Ich habe bei mir am Haus 8 Kameras verbaut, diese sind aber nicht mit WLAN verbunden sondern über Coax zum DVR.
Ich möchte ja bei mir auch in der Filterkammer eine Cam Installieren, und würde gern an den DVR drangehen, gibt es da eigentlich eine Möglichkeit WLAN auf Coax?

Grüße
Matze


----------



## mcreal (19. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*

Ich benutze diese und bin bisher sehr zufrieden damit.
Hatte Sie mir ursprünglich zur "Überwachung" meiner IH gekauft.

Werde diese aber nun auch an meinen Teich einsetzen.


----------



## Yogibubu (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*

Hi,

habe derzeit keine Kamera im Betrieb (weil meine defekt ist), aber wenn, würde ich wieder eine W-Lan Kamera von* Axis* kaufen! Lässt sich wunderbar konfigurieren und ist (mit Hilfe von z.B. DYN-DNS) übers Internet rund um die Uhr auf der ganzen Welt abrufbar!

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*



Yogibubu schrieb:


> ...aber wenn, würde ich wieder eine W-Lan Kamera von* Axis* kaufen!


Hallo Andreas,
Axis hat feine Produkte ... durfte mir mal aus der Firma eine Cam ausleihen vor ein paar Jahren.

Aber preislich sind sie halt schon deftig, vor allem wenn man in Erwägung zieht mehr als nur eine Sache zu überwachen.


----------



## Ulli (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*

Hi,

zur Überwachung habe ich seit ca. 3 Jahren eine Axis 207 W im Einsatz. Bin bisher sehr zufrieden, die Bildqualität ist gut, die Konfiguration einfach und die mechanische Qualität (Gehäuse etc.) auch OK.
Lediglich der Auslöser der Filmaufnahme durch Bewegung  funktioniert bei meiner Version nicht, dazu müsste ich einen Firmware-Update durchführen.

Da ich dieses Feature nicht nutze, ist das für mich so OK!

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## StefanBO (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Netzwerkkamera!*

Hallo,

ich hatte mir auch letztes Jahr die schon erwähnte billige Outdoor-WLAN-Kamera von Hooters, äh, Hootoo geholt.

Für deutlich unter 100,- € ist die auch okay. Sie ist spritzwassergeschützt, ich hatte sie letztes und dieses Jahr wochenlang nonstop im Freien stehen.

Die WLAN-Verbindung zur FritzBox im Haus (gut 10 Meter, Außenwand = Glasfläche) war immer problemlos. Auch die Software und die Anbindung ins Heimnetz (einschließlich Internetanbindung über DynDNS.org) machte bei mir keine Probleme.

Auflösung und Schärfe sind vergleichsweise bescheiden. Bei dem Preis und der Ausstattung (outdoor, WLAN, IR) sollte aber klar sein, dass für die Optik nicht mehr viel vom Budget übrig war.

Es ist halt eine reine Überwachungskamera. Bewegungen sind zu erkennen, aber keine Details.

Ich habe sie im Nahbereich eingesetzt habe, für den sie nicht gedacht ist. D.h., nachts zur "Überwachung" der Grasfrösche. Die man kaum erkennen konnte, wenn sie sich nicht bewegten. Aber die Augen leuchteten im IR-Licht sehr hell, und hoben sich durch die runde Form von den ebenfalls leuchtenden Pflanzen (Sumpfvergissmeinnicht) ab. Und wenn Action war, konnte man die Bewegungen richtig gut verfolgen. Auch von unterwegs übers Handydisplay 

Insgesamt eher eine Spielerei, aber für den geringen Anschaffungspreis ein netter Gag. Aber wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt, für (deutlich) mehr Geld gibt es auch bessere Qualität.

Nachtrag:
Spezielle Funktionen der Überwachungssoftware funktionieren nur mit ActiveX (MS Internet Explorer). Z.B. automatische Aufzeichnung auf dem PC bei Bewegung, mehrere Kamerabilder gleichzeitig in einem Browserfenster. Da ich das bisher nicht ernsthaft benötigte, habe ich das nur mal angetestet. Ein automatisches Hochladen oder Verschicken per Email von Schnappschüssen ist über PC und MSIE wohl auch möglich.


----------



## dizzzi (30. Dez. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne hier mal nachfragen, welche Überwachungskameras ihr am Haus und im Garten so einsetzt. Insbesondere intressieren mich Infos über Stromunabhängige Outdoorkammeras die auch eine Cloud-Lösung haben. 
z.B. solche wie von Arlo. Diese scheinen gut zu sein. Aber auch etwas teuer.

Guten Rutsch morgen.

Udo


----------



## DbSam (3. Jan. 2020)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ... welche Überwachungskameras ihr am Haus und im Garten so einsetzt. ... Cloud-Lösung haben.


Aaah, mal eine schöne und einfache Frage. 
Ganz kurze Antwort:  Keine mit Cloud, niemals nie.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Deswegen und deswegen.
Und auch deswegen, aber vielleicht auch deswegen.
Wer weiß das schon so genau?

PPS:
Und wenn, dann werden nur "kastrierte" Cams mit nach außen gesperrten Ports eingesetzt.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Jan. 2020)

Hallo Carsten,
Ich bin eigentlich auch kein Freund der Cloud. Aber bei so etwas, sagen wir mal 7 Tage in der Cloud und dann weg, finde ich eigentlich recht gut.
Und was meinst du mit kastriert. Ich habe ja vor, nur Aufnahmen von Leuten auf dem Grundstück. 
Halt Einbruchsschutz.


----------



## DbSam (3. Jan. 2020)

Hast Du mal in meine Links geschaut?
Und das sind nur die ganz einfachen Beispiele, welche automatisiert gefunden werden ...

Mit kastriert meine ich unter anderem, dass sämtliche Kommunikation ins Internet blockiert wird.
Benachrichtigung nur über SMS o.ä. Kanäle.

Du kennst "IoT"?
Das "S" in dem Wort steht für Security.


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Hatte vorhin einen Laden in Berlin angerufen, da dessen Kamera ebenso ins Web strahlte.
Der Besitzer rief mich eben schockiert zurück ...
Die Kamera ist erst einmal aus, weitere Wege werden geklärt.


----------



## PeBo (3. Jan. 2020)

Also ich nutze die Bewegungserkennung meiner Netzwerkkameras (4 Stück) und lade bei Auslösung per FTP die Bilder auf einen Server. Per VPN Verbindung kann ich auch komfortabel von unterwegs auf das Livebild meiner Kameras zugreifen ohne dass die in eine Cloud strahlen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## dizzzi (3. Jan. 2020)

Wenn Cloud dachte ich eher an eine Cloud die nur durch mich zu betrachten ist. Auch gibt es ja Lösungen die die Bilder auf einem USB-Stick speichern.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Jan. 2020)

Aber das ist ja auch der Grund, warum ich mit euch das Thema diskutiere.


----------



## DbSam (3. Jan. 2020)

"Wie erkläre ich es bloß?"

Cloud, WebCam, IoT, ...
Das ist ein Thema, welches nicht in drei Worte zu fassen ist.


Der Dreizeiler von Peter ist richtig und beschreibt auch einen der Lösungswege.
Leider erfordert solch eine Lösung erweitertes Wissen, welches natürlich nicht bei jedem vorauszusetzen ist.

Worauf ich vor allem aufmerksam machen möchte, dass alle internetfähigen Geräte mehr oder weniger viele Schwachstellen aufweisen und grundsätzlich zuallererst sicherheitstechnisch kritisch betrachtet werden müssen.

Grundsätzlich gilt immer:
Alle Daten, welche über den Weg des Internets Dein Gerät oder Dein Netzwerk verlassen, sind als offen/geteilt/o.ä. zu betrachten.
Selbst verschlüsselte Datencontainer bieten nur gewissen Schutz.

Zu "nur in der Cloud und nur für Dich":
Da gibt es täglich neue Horrormeldungen, hier das aktuelle Beispiel von heute.


Die Fragen lauten also:

Wie viel Aufwand möchtest Du betreiben?
Welche Infrastruktur ist derzeit vorhanden?
Wo liegt die finanzielle Grenze?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wenn Du noch mehr Zeit hast, dann gibt es hier einen relativ einfach verständlichen Beitrag zur "Sicherheit" all unserer schönen "Smart Home"-Technik.
Falls Du dann noch mehr Zeit hast, dann könnte ich diesbezüglich noch weitere Beiträge nachschieben.
Ebenso Anleitungen zum Erstellen eines Sniffers, o.ä. Zeugs.

PPS:
Und wenn einer Lust hat, dann kann derjenige mal hier anrufen und fragen, ob der Livestream so gewollt ist. 
Sonst mach ich das dann morgen ...


----------



## dizzzi (3. Jan. 2020)

Carsten, ich habe alle Zeit der Welt.
Aktuell ist die Hütte mit einer sehr guten Elektro-mechanischen Alarmanlage gesichert.
Als nächsten Schritt, möchte ich das Haus was smarter machen. Sprich Rolladensteuerung, bei Bedarf, übers Internet und/oder Zeitgesteuert. Noch habe ich jemand, der auf die Hütte aufpasst, wenn ich im Urlaub bin.
Aber irgendwann, ist die Hütte alleine, und dann möchte/muss ich alles von unterwegs steuern können.


----------



## dizzzi (3. Jan. 2020)

Danke Carsten für den "Beitrag zur Sicherheit". Sehr intressant... "1984 george orwell" ist real...


----------



## troll20 (4. Jan. 2020)

Ganz dumme Frage an den Carsten, aber nicht hauen 

Wie wäre es mit einer Kamera die nur in meinem Homenetz speichert?
Und wenn ich dann evtl. falls ich das als DAU hinbekomme einen VPN Zugang habe?
Eine  Einfache SMS Programmierung sollte da wohl auch noch machbar sein...
Oder ich bleib einfach zu Hause mit meinen 10 Kaukasen


----------



## PeBo (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo René,
die meisten Kameras können bei Alarmerkennung ein Bild oder eine kurze Videosequenz per FTP -Upload an einen Server schicken. Das muss nicht zwingend wie in meinem Fall ein angemieteter Server in Berlin sein, sondern du kannst zum Beispiel im einfachsten Fall einen USB Stick in deine Fritzbox stecken und in der Fritzbox einen FTP Zugang zu diesem einzurichten (Menüpunkt FritzBox Benutzer). Dann werden deine Alarmbilder halt dort gespeichert.
Eine VPN Verbindung kannst du auch in der Box freigeben, und wenn du auf deinem Handy von außerhalb VPN einschaltest, dann befindest du dich quasi in deinem eigenen Netzwerk zuhause und kannst dann natürlich auch auf die Livebilder deiner Kamera schauen. 
So muss ich keine sicherheitskritischen Portfreigaben zu einem chinesischen „Dienstleister“ einrichten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (4. Jan. 2020)

Na ja, ganz so einfach ist das leider nicht.
Bzw. es wäre viel zu schön, wenn es denn so wäre.

Was Peter zu VPN an sich geschrieben hat, das verhält sich so.
Es reicht aber aus meiner Sicht nicht aus, wenn man in der WebCam-Software nur einen FTP-Upload einrichtet und alles andere nicht anrührt.
Hier ist es erforderlich, dass z.B. auf dem Router eine Black- und Whitelist hinterlegt wird, damit nur die FTP-Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann (siehe weiter unten). Ansonsten ist die Verbindung als offen zu betrachten.

Die Problematik ist:
Als Betroffener bemerkt man halt nicht, dass man "Betroffener" ist.
Also, dass der Zugang zur Kamera offen wie ein Scheunentor ist.


Hhhhmmm, ...

Ich bin leider nicht Profi genug, um hier mit zwei, drei Sätzen eine Anleitung zum Absichern zu geben.
Ebenso fehlt mir aus oben angeführten Gründen die praktische Erfahrung mit WebCams.

Hintergründe zu meinen Zweifeln:
Aktuell die Auskunft des erschrockenen Berliner WebCam-Besitzers von gestern, welcher ausdrücklich keinen Zugriff von außen eingerichtet und ebenso das Standardpasswort durch ein starkes Passwort ersetzt hätte.

Dann eben auch solche Artikel zu Datenpetzen bei c't.
Dort ist u.a. auch eine Liste mit Verbindungen eines smarten Samsung-TV ins Netz zu finden.  
Wie Du an diesem Beispiel siehst, ist es ein generelles Problem, dass all die smarten Geräte ungefragt Verbindungen zu diversen Diensten herstellen.

Und nicht zu guter Letzt eben auch die (fast) täglichen Meldungen zu Sicherheitsproblemen von smarten Diensten und "Wölkchen".



Am einfachsten und sichersten wäre es also, wenn im Router der Internetzugriff für die Webcam komplett gesperrt wird.
In solch einem Fall wird aber dann eine Umleitung der Alarmierung, also ein weiterer lokal laufender Dienst auf einem (z.B.) Server benötigt.
Das wäre mein Weg, wenn die WebCam die Alarmierung innerhalb des lokalen LANs weitergeben kann ...

Ein anderer Weg wäre, wenn man die Pakete aufzeichnet und diese mit z.B. Whireshark auswertet, ähnlich wie hier beschrieben.
Dann kann man entsprechende Black- und Whitlists hinterlegen. (In der Fritzbox unter "Internet - Filter - Listen".)


So in der Richtung würde ich vorgehen.
Gruß Carsten


PS:
Ich habe den armen Edwin mal angerufen.
Obiger erster Spy-Link ist nun tot.  -   ... und bleibt es hoffentlich auch.


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Jan. 2020)

Eine Netzwerkkamera per LAN ist an einer Box angeschlossen. Die besitzt eine Festplatte. Das geht erst einmal nichts nach draußen.
Diese Box am Rechner angeschlossen kann dann auch EMail oder eben Videos versenden.

Ein Hersteller ist Reolink. Solch eine Anlage mit 4 POE-Kameras habe ich an einem Haus in Betrieb genommen und eingerichtet.


----------



## DbSam (4. Jan. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Das geht erst einmal nichts nach draußen.


Das kann man so eben nicht sagen.

Sobald solch ein Gerät netzwerkfähig, im lokalen Netz angeschlossen ist und das lokale Netz am Web hängt, dann ist die Kamera per Definition von außen erreichbar, wenn nicht aktiv geblockt oder Anfragen zuverlässig geprüft/ignoriert werden.

Genau bei den netzwerkfähigen Festplattenkameras von 'reolink' steht:
  
Und somit ist ohne Überprüfung kein Verlass auf solche Aussagen ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Jan. 2020)

Na klar ist das Gerät netzwerkfähig.
Wenn ich dort nichts ist die LAN-Buchse stecke, was ist wohl dann?


> Das geht erst einmal nichts nach draußen.


Genau das habe ich geschrieben. 

Es wird das Eingestellte nur auf der lokalen Festplatte gespeichert.

WLAN gibt es auch nicht. Ein völlig autarkes System, welches nur durch einen Stromausfall zu stören ist.


----------



## DbSam (4. Jan. 2020)

Möchtest Du gern streiten?

Ich habe geschrieben und damit nichts anderes behauptet:


DbSam schrieb:


> Sobald solch ein Gerät netzwerkfähig, im lokalen Netz angeschlossen ist und das lokale Netz am Web hängt, dann ist die Kamera per Definition von außen erreichbar, wenn nicht aktiv geblockt oder Anfragen zuverlässig geprüft/ignoriert werden.


Wenn Du Deine WebCam also nicht an das lokale Netz angeschlossen hast, dann geht auch nichts raus.

Du schreibst in Deinem ersten Post aber gleich danach im nächsten Satz:


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Diese Box am Rechner angeschlossen kann dann auch EMail oder eben Videos versenden.


Das kann man nun auslegen wie man will ... - also auch als verbunden mit dem Netzwerk.

Ansonsten, wenn die Anlage nicht im Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, dann benötigt man für Überwachungs- und/oder Informationszwecke ein weiteres Modul, z. Bsp. auf Mobilfunkbasis, welches im Alarmfall aktiviert wird und Informationen verschickt.
Dann kannst Du Dir relativ sicher sein, dass Dir niemand unbemerkt über die Schulter blickt.


Gruß Carsten

PS für Spitzfindige:


teichinteressent schrieb:


> Ein völlig autarkes System, welches nur durch einen Stromausfall zu stören ist.


... oder der Einbrecher nimmt die Platte gleich mit.
Man sollte also auch mit intelligenten Einbrechern rechnen und die Aufzeichnungen besser auf zwei Medien an verschiedenen Orten im Haus verteilen ...


----------



## PeBo (4. Jan. 2020)

WLAN ist schon sehr komfortabel bei Kameras, denn nicht jeder hat unter dem Dach Netzwerk oder Koaxkabel liegen. Ich kann aber auch meine WLAN Netzwerkkamera innerhalb meines Netzwerks betreiben und ihr einfach den Zugang nach draußen verbieten, wie z. B. hier bei einer Fritzbox:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## DbSam (4. Jan. 2020)

Gut, das hatte ich schon beschrieben:


DbSam schrieb:


> Am einfachsten und sichersten wäre es also, wenn im Router der Internetzugriff für die Webcam komplett gesperrt wird.
> In solch einem Fall wird aber dann eine Umleitung der Alarmierung, also ein weiterer lokal laufender Dienst auf einem (z.B.) Server benötigt.


Wer schiebt Dir dann in dieser Konstellation die Info/das Bild auf Deinen Server nach Berlin, oder löst die SMS aus?
Wie hast Du das gelöst?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## PeBo (4. Jan. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wer schiebt Dir dann in dieser Konstellation die Info/das Bild auf Deinen Server nach Berlin, oder löst die SMS aus?
> Wie hast Du das gelöst?



Hallo Carsten, ich habe meinen Kameras das Internet nicht verweigert. Das war nur als Beispiel gedacht um WLAN Kameras trotzdem sicher einzusetzen und wie vorher beschrieben auf einen USB Stick oder auch einer Festplatte zu speichern.
Bei mir werden die Hauseingänge sowie mein Teich überwacht und sollte es jemandem gelingen meine Kameras anzusehen ist das sicher uninteressant. Wichtiger finde ich den Zugang zur Konfiguration durch ein starkes Passwort abzusichern, damit das restliche Netzwerk nicht zugänglich wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## teichinteressent (4. Jan. 2020)

Wie werden die WLAN-Kamera mit Energie versorgt?

Da ist ein Kabel doch fast eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## PeBo (4. Jan. 2020)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wie werden die WLAN-Kamera mit Energie versorgt?


Ja natürlich mit Strom 
Aber Strom habe zum Beispiel auf dem Dachboden oder auch bei mir am Filterunterstand. LAN dorthin zu bekommen wäre bei mir da schon ziemlich schwierig. Und mit Mesh Repeatern bekommt man heute eine gute Wlan Abdeckung einfach hin.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Alfii147 (4. Jan. 2020)

Hallo,

kenne mehrere Leute, die die Arlo-Kameras in Betriebe haben.
Bevorzugt halt wegen Batteriebetrieb & Co.
Habe auch schon desöfteren überlegt, mir zusätzlich noch welche dazu zu holen, da man sie wirklich überall befestigen kann usw. 


Bei mir sind allerdings 3x Instar IN-5907HD in schwarz in Betrieb.
Wo das Haus und natürlich den Teich überwachen..


----------



## DbSam (4. Jan. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> ich habe meinen Kameras das Internet nicht verweigert. Das war nur als Beispiel gedacht um WLAN Kameras trotzdem sicher einzusetzen und wie vorher beschrieben auf einen USB Stick oder auch einer Festplatte zu speichern.




Also offen ... 

Bei Deiner Konstellation könntest Du aber den Internetzugriff sofort verbieten und die Datei in einem Ordner im Heimnetz ablegen.

Wenn ein Windowsrechner/-server im Heimnetz seinen Dienst verrichtet, dann für Nichtprogrammierer:

Datei kopieren:
Mit WinSCP obigen Ordner überwachen und neue Dateien per FTP auf den Server schieben.
E-Mail mit Bordmitteln:
Objektüberwachung aktivieren
Überwachung für obigen Ordner einrichten 

in der Ereignisanzeige (Win+S: ereignisanzeige oder eventvwr) unter "Windowsprotokolle-Sicherheit" für dieses Ereignis mit der Ereignis-ID 4656 eine Aufgabe im Eventmanager mit E-Mail-Benachrichtigung einrichten.

(Wer etwas programmieren kann, der kann das Kopieren und die E-Mailinformation(dann gleich mit Bild) natürlich auch gern in einem Skript oder Programm hinterlegen.)

Danach kann man den Internetzugriff für die WebCam komplett abschalten und wird trotzdem informiert.
Per VPN kann man sich wie von Peter beschrieben die Bilder trotzdem anschauen.




PeBo schrieb:


> ... und sollte es jemandem gelingen meine Kameras anzusehen ist das sicher uninteressant. Wichtiger finde ich den Zugang zur Konfiguration durch ein starkes Passwort abzusichern, damit das restliche Netzwerk nicht zugänglich wird.



Im Gegenteil, das ist hochinteressant, denn noch unbemerkter kann man Deine Gewohnheiten nicht ausschnüffeln.
Ansonsten möchte ich auf undokumentierte Zugänge und/oder Bugs/Schwachstellen hinweisen, welche es bei fast jedem Gerät gab/gibt


Gruß Carsten


----------

